# It’s French



## Barfbucket (Feb 26, 2021)

Tubulars, Super Champion, 531 tubing, Lam brakes, French BB, French thread pedals and and 4 speed.



Probably just before WWII? Very light but shifting is something you only want to do when you really need to. There is a lever for shifting cable tension that has to be fussed with when shifting. For a big sudden hill sometimes it’s easier to get off and spin and adjust, then get back on to ride. Better than a single speed and an improvement over the flip flop. The head decal is un readable, only a trace remains. I love riding it out in the farmland with rolling hills.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi,
Nice bike, more possibly post war due to the amount of  aluminium components and the 531 frame.
Pictures of the indecipherable decals may still be helpful, and the 531 sticker could help with dating. Not that that's ultimately important as long as you enjoy riding it!


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 27, 2021)

Very nice!   Some more pictures would be good.  I would like to see a closeup of those long reach LAM brakes myself!   Great bike!


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 27, 2021)

Very cool ride!


----------



## PfishB (Feb 27, 2021)

Love the old Oscar Egg derailleurs, they're certainly distinctive.


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 27, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Hi,
> Nice bike, more possibly post war due to the amount of  aluminium components and the 531 frame.
> Pictures of the indecipherable decals may still be helpful, and the 531 sticker could help with dating. Not that that's ultimately important as long as you enjoy riding it!



I think aluminum rims and 531 came out around the mid thirties. 1936. Can’t remember. I have an electric hoist and all my bikes are hanging under the eves in my barn attic so I can’t do photos. I have another fixed gear American bike with wood wheels and single tube tires that I have no idea about either.


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 27, 2021)

dubsey55 said:


> Very nice!   Some more pictures would be good.  I would like to see a closeup of those long reach LAM brakes myself!   Great bike!



They work extremely well. Better than almost all modern rim brakes, great feel also.


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 27, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Hi,
> Nice bike, more possibly post war due to the amount of  aluminium components and the 531 frame.
> Pictures of the indecipherable decals may still be helpful, and the 531 sticker could help with dating. Not that that's ultimately important as long as you enjoy riding it!



Thank you. I’ll have to wait until spring for photos when I bring my bIke’s down and begin riding them.


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2021)

-----

Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful item!   

Pedals appear they may be later than cycle.  Look like they may be Lyotard model 45CA.

LAM is a product of Maurice Maillard of Incheville -

catalogue page of 1939













---

chainset and bottom bracket appear they could be something from Verot-Perrin; expect spindle to be hollow

---

wonder if cycle could turn out to be a Tendil...

we shall needs be attend le printemps and additional imagery


-----


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 27, 2021)

The bike didn’t have pedals, so your very observant, I replaced them. Thanks for the picture of the brakes.











I built a second set of wheels using vintage French stuff. They are clinchers. The original wheels are perfect so I don’t like to ride on them much. The originals have Porthor Super Course rims.


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 27, 2021)

I like vintage bicycles and motorcycles. There are several bicycles I’m currently working on and a another unknown, I don’t know who manufactured it, it’s old. I have more, stored at in-laws, in our house and in the garage with the motorcycle. It’s sunny out today so I opened my hoist door so I could take a few low quality pictures in my attic.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Will be great to see more pictures in the spring


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2021)

-----

thank you for these additional pictures

from them am able to see the frame's lug pattern looks to be NERVEX 89 bis/158

Porthor -









advert of 1937 -





Vignal catalogue page of 1953 -




---

from the attic images:

what is the light grey machine with the brass headplate and the blue & white down tube transfer?

-----


----------



## Barfbucket (Feb 27, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you for these additional pictures
> 
> ...


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> I like vintage bicycles and motorcycles. There are several bicycles I’m currently working on and a another unknown, I don’t know who manufactured it, it’s old. I have more, stored at in-laws, in our house and in the garage with the motorcycle. It’s sunny out today so I opened my hoist door so I could take a few low quality pictures in my attic.View attachment 1364595
> 
> View attachment 1364596
> 
> ...



You're attic looks like a wonderful place, lots of interesting stuff!


----------

